# Vans old school non slip work shoes



## labor of love

These shoes should be available very soon. I'm a fan if flat soled footwear in general so it's going to really nice to get the chance to wear shoes that I already find comfortable in a work environment. What so you guys think?

http://www.vans.com/shop/sk8-hi-ks-black-black


----------



## easy13

They did these a while back with a slip on and never released them, then I saw this a few months ago - http://www.foodrepublic.com/2016/01/14/its-finally-happening-vans-created-chefs-shoes-with-jon-shook-and-vinnie-dotolo/

Im gonna pick up a pair, Im in and out of my damn kitchen constantly, would be nice to have a shoe I wear normally customized to stand up to kitchen abuse


----------



## fujiyama

The slip on ones were released, they're on the website. A low cut with laces is also. 

I bought a pair of kitchen shoes today, but I'll probably order a pair of Vans too.


----------



## easy13

These were the original ones (2014) that never got released, different soles - http://www.kicksonfire.com/vans-partners-chef-tyler-kord-7-kitchen-friendly-classic-slip/


----------



## fujiyama

That sole doesn't appear to be non slip. At the bottom of the article, someone said they release in May 2016. 

Either way, this shoe is very similar. 

http://www.vans.com/shop/slip-on-ks-black-black


----------



## spoiledbroth

Dunno about these. I like my big clunky clogs, and the only benefit I see to wearing vans itk is ... Style? Though I never upended a double boiler onto my shoes I have seen it happen and water repellant or no you're going to have some burned up dogs in the event that ever happens -_-


----------



## fimbulvetr

I went to pick up a pair of the other day, but they were "out of stock," which I figure meant "not yet in stock." I'm a big fan of the Mozo's and these look similar and cheaper. I'd like to try them.


----------



## labor of love

spoiledbroth said:


> Dunno about these. I like my big clunky clogs, and the only benefit I see to wearing vans itk is ... Style? Though I never upended a double boiler onto my shoes I have seen it happen and water repellant or no you're going to have some burned up dogs in the event that ever happens -_-



The vans are flat soled as opposed to clogs which always seem to have pretty high arches. They also lace up which is nice, not a big fan of loose clogs dangling off my feet. Breathable upper, probably overall much lighter than many clogs. The fashion is just an added plus.
That being said I have Birki pros and Birki London's at the moment but still prefer wearing my Mozo lace ups that fell apart in 6 months.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Your concerns regarding clogs are certainly not unwarranted!


----------



## jacko9

When I looked at the web site they only specified shoe length and no options for width as do so many shoe manufactures - I have a 4D width and New Balance is one of the only manufactures that sell wide shoes.


----------



## daveb

4D is not wide.....:dontknow: I'm in a similar boat with EEE. Mozo has a black hospital shoe they offer in wide. I don't hate em.


----------



## ecchef

spoiledbroth said:


> Dunno about these. I like my big clunky clogs, and the only benefit I see to wearing vans itk is ... Style? Though I never upended a double boiler onto my shoes I have seen it happen and water repellant or no you're going to have some burned up dogs in the event that ever happens -_-



Yeah...I don't see anything good coming from canvas shoes in a kitchen.


----------



## jacko9

daveb said:


> 4D is not wide.....:dontknow: I'm in a similar boat with EEE. Mozo has a black hospital shoe they offer in wide. I don't hate em.



Oops I meant 4E (must have been the gin and tonic) and thankfully New Balance does carry those.


----------



## fimbulvetr

ecchef said:


> Yeah...I don't see anything good coming from canvas shoes in a kitchen.




I do agree if you're actually cooking on the regular. They're awesome, though, for running in and out of kitchens and walk-ins and not cleaning your clock on the floor nor looking like a clog-wearing tool walking down the street. If I were in front of a bubbling cauldron of fat, I'd choose clogs. For walking to-and-from and working in slippery places, they rock.


----------



## fimbulvetr

Also, lest y'all think I'm stupid vain, I hate walking more than two blocks in clogs. It isn't painful, quite, but uncomfortable. Being able to walk to work, work, and walk home in the same pair of shoes is SO ****ing cool.


----------



## fujiyama

I change shoes when I get to work. I usually leave them in the kitchen 'cause it keeps ants out of my house. Non slips last much longer if you don't walk to and from work in them.


----------



## ecchef

I'm kind of surprised that so many people wear their work shoes well, outside of work.
I know what's on the floor inside my kitchen/walk-in/office, and don't feel comfortable introducing potential contaminants into the workspace.
I recall that in some jurisdictions it was a violation of health code to wear anything other than dedicated work clothes in the kitchen.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yeah I usually leave my shoes at work and change my socks after working ... Because my feet are f**ked


----------



## toufas

Currently have the mozo canvas shoes. Coming from mozo sharkz, they feel less durable but they are comfortable. They definitely need to lose the laces, it's a trap for filth


----------



## Cashn

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007SPHXLO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I just got these. In the 2 shifts/30+ hours I've put into them they're going to work perfectly in the food truck or jogging/running around if I'm setting up outside. The ankle support has been pretty clutch for me, last location we were at I had to run through a space shuttle exhibit at a planetarium back and forth to get to the buffet lines. A pair of Walmart non slip shoes lasted me a month before I had worn them down to nothing and my feet were getting wet from the holes in the bottom. Hopefully these last at least a couple months.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I wear clogs even when we go out to eat. If have to wear shoes at all like ample space for my toes. Not exactly a fashion GQ:sad0:


----------



## Miles

I have a couple pair of Vans which are knock arounds when I'm not working. Picked up a pair of the new kitchen line. Wore them three times in the kitchen. Not remotely non slip on wet floors. That's a major problem. Very little support left my feet sore and my knees unhappy. Gave them a try. They aren't for me. I wanted to like them. I'll be sticking to my clogs.


----------



## labor of love

Miles said:


> I have a couple pair of Vans which are knock arounds when I'm not working. Picked up a pair of the new kitchen line. Wore them three times in the kitchen. Not remotely non slip on wet floors. That's a major problem. Very little support left my feet sore and my knees unhappy. Gave them a try. They aren't for me. I wanted to like them. I'll be sticking to my clogs.



Well if they're not actually non slip then that's a deal breaker. I just picked up another pair of mozo shoes which are very non slip. I'll probably just stick with that line.


----------



## PieMan

ecchef said:


> I'm kind of surprised that so many people wear their work shoes well, outside of work.
> I know what's on the floor inside my kitchen/walk-in/office, and don't feel comfortable introducing potential contaminants into the workspace.
> I recall that in some jurisdictions it was a violation of health code to wear anything other than dedicated work clothes in the kitchen.



mmm. My Crocs definitely go into the bag once I leave, but that's because I don't want to be seen wearing Crocs outside of the kitchen... :rofl2:


----------

